# Looking for a sitter in San Antonio



## yobrittany (May 30, 2012)

At the end of this month I am leaving for vacation for about a week and a half or so. I have a few friends who could possible watch my hedgie but Im not quite sure if I really trust them. 

Please let me know if you are in the San antonio, Tx area!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Im in San Antonio


----------



## yobrittany (May 30, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Im in San Antonio


Oh my gosh! 
Im going to be gone june 29th to july 8th or so. Is there any way you could watch her for me? 
Please message me if you can.

I know a lot of people have big 4th of july plans


----------

